# rifugio val fraele



## bmc-lady (5. Juni 2005)

hallo zämä

bin auf der suche nach der telefonnummer oder evt. e-mailadresse vom rifugio val fraele. mache im sommer die transalp von st.anton nach poschiavo und die letzte station ist eben das rifugio val fraele. lässt es sich dort gut übernachten? ich denke eine reservation ist notwendig im sommer, oder?!

merci

denise


----------



## Hansimax (5. Juni 2005)

Hi 

Schau mal bei Transalbi vobei der weiß über alles bescheid in der Gegend.
 __________________
www.transalp.info
www.transalp-touren.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecka-Joe (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo schreib mal Mitglied "Fonsi" an, der müsste die Nummer noch haben.


----------



## transalbi (5. Juni 2005)

hier ist die telefonummer: Rif. Fraele (0039/0342/902459) 

Gruß

Albi


----------



## Elmar Neßler (6. Juni 2005)

hi,

passend zum thema noch ein thread mit alternativ-übernachtungen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=63481&highlight=fraele

ansonsten auch ein link zum rif. fraele inkl. phone (albis nummer stimmt also noch):

http://www.waltellina.com/altavalle/valfraele/index.htm

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## Mausoline (25. März 2014)

Ich frag mal ganz vorsichtig
Hat sich mal wieder jemand getraut im Rif. Fraele zu nächtigen und zu essen 

evtl. in 2013, und kann kurz berichten, wie´s dort inzwischen so läuft.


----------



## Hofbiker (26. März 2014)

ich habe vergangen Sommer im Villa Valania übernachtet, es war alles in Ordnung und es gab auch einen Wäscheservice. Das  Essen war ausreichend und gut.


----------



## Mausoline (26. März 2014)

Ich will aber zum Trela hoch


----------



## Hofbiker (26. März 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich will aber zum Trela hoch [/quote


Sorry, das wusste ich nicht!
Viel Spass bei deiner Planung!


----------



## bergbiken (26. März 2014)

Das Rifugio Fraele hat mittlerweile ne Webseite, siehe hier: http://www.rifugiovalfraele.com/it/contatti.html
Die untere Telefonnummer ist die Handynummer von Giacomo, dem Wirt. Er spricht Englisch, antwortet aber auch auf Mails immer zügig. Ich hab das Rifugio die letzten Jahre mehrfach für Gruppen gebucht und war immer sehr zufrieden - man muss sich halt wegdenken, dass die Seen an sich eher hässlich sind


----------



## Mausoline (26. März 2014)

Danke.
Die Seite hab ich schon gesehn und ich hab auch schon Bewertungen von 2012 und 2013 gelesen, allerdings mehr schlecht als recht vom italienischen ins Deutsche übersetzt. Da war mehrmals die Rede von schlechtem Essen, aber eine oder zwei hatten auch mit sehr gut bewertet. 
Die Berge und Täler drumrum sind mir wichtiger und es gibt genügend schöne Bergseen in der Gegend, das wär also nicht das Problem 
eher sollte die Etappe nicht zu lang werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (27. März 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Danke.
> Die Seite hab ich schon gesehn und ich hab auch schon Bewertungen von 2012 und 2013 gelesen, allerdings mehr schlecht als recht vom italienischen ins Deutsche übersetzt. Da war mehrmals die Rede von schlechtem Essen, aber eine oder zwei hatten auch mit sehr gut bewertet.
> Die Berge und Täler drumrum sind mir wichtiger und es gibt genügend schöne Bergseen in der Gegend, das wär also nicht das Problem
> eher sollte die Etappe nicht zu lang werden.


Die Küche ist und war nicht gut und nicht ausreichend,  waren vor 2 Jahren dort. Wir sind nicht satt weggefahren.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. März 2014)

Und vorher zu übernachten macht keinen Sinn? Z.B. Im Gasthof Buffalora unterhalb vom Ofenpass? Aber ich weiß ja nicht, wo ihr her kommt und wo ihr hin wollt.


----------



## Almerer (28. März 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Danke.
> Die Seite hab ich schon gesehn und ich hab auch schon Bewertungen von 2012 und 2013 gelesen, allerdings mehr schlecht als recht vom italienischen ins Deutsche übersetzt. Da war mehrmals die Rede von schlechtem Essen, aber eine oder zwei hatten auch mit sehr gut bewertet.
> Die Berge und Täler drumrum sind mir wichtiger und es gibt genügend schöne Bergseen in der Gegend, das wär also nicht das Problem
> eher sollte die Etappe nicht zu lang werden.



liegt strategisch schon gut, war bei Giacomo schon 2x, aber es stimmt: Hungig darfst du dort nicht ankommen... es gibt aber gegenüber am See auf dem Weg zum Trela noch eine Futterstation


----------



## fissenid (28. März 2014)

Hallo!

mir ist beim "Vorbeifahren" direkt am Lago di Cancano noch ein Rifugio aufgefallen! Kann aber nichts über die Qualität sagen...

http://www.cancano.com/de/dove.html

https://www.google.de/maps/@46.5143...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sjol8tLo4aN-7dALYfYQzFQ!2e0


----------



## Hofbiker (28. März 2014)

Was ich im Hinterkopf habe ist das nur ein Restaurant ohne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2014)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> mir ist beim "Vorbeifahren" direkt am Lago di Cancano noch ein Rifugio aufgefallen! Kann aber nichts über die Qualität sagen...
> 
> ...



Das hab ich gestern abend auch gefunden, nur die genaue Lage nicht, *Danke* für den Google Link.
Übernachtung ist möglich 

Dann plan ich das mal ein und wir fahren am anderen Morgen die paar km zum Warmfahren zurück bevor wir zur Malga Trela hochlaufen.

Gibts auch ein Link zu der "Futterstation" Richtung Trela?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. März 2014)

Warmfahren... ich hab das als üble Schlaglochpiste in Erinnerung. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand mittlerweile die gefühlten 1 Mio Löcher zugeschüttet - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Almerer (1. April 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gibts auch ein Link zu der "Futterstation" Richtung Trela?



...über die Staumauer und dann rechts Ri Trela, du kommst direkt dran vorbei, gehört zum "Ort" Petin.
Das Restaurant heißt "Ristoro San Giacomo a Cancano".
Tel 0342 985563 / Tel 3479031566.

Link gibt´s nicht wirklich was Vernünftiges.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. April 2014)

Almerer, Meinst Du das?
http://www.rifugi-bivacchi.com/de/106/Chalet-San-Giacomo
Hier wird in #9 das San Giacomo zerrissen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebernachtung-am-lago-di-cancano.308751/

Wir haben bei unserem AX da kurz gerastet und was getrunken.


----------



## Almerer (1. April 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Almerer, Meinst Du das?
> http://www.rifugi-bivacchi.com/de/106/Chalet-San-Giacomo
> Hier wird in #9 das San Giacomo zerrissen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebernachtung-am-lago-di-cancano.308751/
> ...



Ja, das meine ich.
Naja, was hier so alles zerrissen wird...
Übernachtung kann ich nichts sagen (wusste gar nicht, dass man dort übernachten kann), aber das Essen fanden wir alle gut (waren schon 2x dort). Man sitzt recht schön draußen, gerade am Abend, wenn die Tagesgäste weg sind.
Ich würde es wieder tun: Am frühen Abend eine Schinkenplatte im Ristoro zum Vorglühen und wieder rüber zum Rif. Fraele zum Abendessen um Acht und Übernachtung...


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2014)

@Almerer 
wann warst du denn zum letzten Mal im Fraele?
War Übernachtung ok und das Personal, wars einigermaßen sauber? ich mein nicht das Personal


----------



## Almerer (2. April 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Almerer
> wann warst du denn zum letzten Mal im Fraele?
> War Übernachtung ok und das Personal, wars einigermaßen sauber? ich mein nicht das Personal



 ich war 2003, 2008 und 2010 dort. Die Zimmer sind sauber und das Essen, das Giacomo zubereitet ist ok, nur eben für einen TransAlpler eigentlich zu wenig.
und zum Personal: Giacomo schaut immer etwas verpennt aus , er ist aber super nett! Wir haben uns dort wohl gefühlt.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich da oben in den letzten 3 Jahren was verändert hat...
Aber vielleicht hat jemand ein Update?


----------

